# Looking for hunting lease around Hall County



## dgann611 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a complete group of guys and we are looking for a hunting lease for the 2010-2011 hunting season. We are trying to to get a lease around 200 acres. We are looking aournd the Hall, Jackson, Walton, Barrow County areas. If you have or know of a lease that will be avaliable please let me know. We are looking to start a QDM club. You can reply here or pm me with your info so we can get in contact. Thank you for any help you may have.

Thanks, D


----------



## JamesG (Dec 9, 2009)

dgann611 said:


> I have a complete group of guys and we are looking for a hunting lease for the 2010-2011 hunting season. We are trying to to get a lease around 200 acres. We are looking aournd the Hall, Jackson, Walton, Barrow County areas. If you have or know of a lease that will be avaliable please let me know. We are looking to start a QDM club. You can reply here or pm me with your info so we can get in contact. Thank you for any help you may have.
> 
> Thanks, D



 Good luck with that


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 26, 2009)

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 27, 2009)




----------

